# Just another noob!



## TropicalJewel (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all,
I just signed up on here today. I am starting to look through and get aquainted with the different forum rooms. Nice way to pass the down time at work I say.  I look forward to and expect I will enjoy my time on here.

Monique


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome TripicalJewel. I am glad to meet you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the number one site blamed for people not getting work done at work.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy TropicalJewel! There's a LOT of great, talented, and helpful people assembled here. I'm sure you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Haunt Forum TropicalJewel!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome TropicalJewel.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome TropicalJewel. What brings you to our forum, are you interested in Halloween in general, haunting, prop making?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the best way to spend your work day!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome 
Gee, wish I had down time at work....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome 
down time whats that?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey T.Jewel, welcome. Nevermind work.... you have to keep your priorities straight! And this is the place to do it.....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, TropicalJewel!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome aboard! :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi TropicalJewel!! Welcome to the forum. I agree with you as far as spending time here. If it wasn't for this place I'd actually have to work all day at my job.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Really the only reason to work is so you can have money to buy more props. Welcome.


----------

